# Dúvida técnica - Anuários climatológicos



## ecorreia (17 Out 2006 às 16:44)

Caros utilizadores,

Sendo que a minha área de actividade não é a climatologia, nem nenhuma ligada à meterologia, colocou-se-me uma questão, que para vocês talvez seja simples, e que me ajudaria muito a resolver um problema técnico.

A informação que posso obter nos anuários climatológicos é a mesma que posso obter nas normais climatológicas? Se não, qual a diferença.

Onde posso consultar informações climatológicas online, para além do site do instituto de meterologia?

Desde já agardeço a vossa atenção.

Cumprimentos,

Eugénia Correia


----------



## Fil (17 Out 2006 às 17:35)

Boas ecorreia! 

Um anuário climatológico contém somente os dados de cada estação do ano em questão, como pode ser por exemplo o de 2005, que é dividido pelos 12 meses do ano. As normais climatológicas são algo distinto. Os seus dados (as médias mensais de temperatura, precipitação, nº de dias de chuva, de neve, etc..) são calculados a partir de um período de referência, que normalmente é de 30 anos. O IM usa neste momento as normais 1961-1990.

Se tiveres alguma dúvida ou não entendeste alguma coisa, avisa


----------



## Bruno Campos (18 Out 2006 às 09:29)

ecorreia disse:


> Caros utilizadores,
> 
> Sendo que a minha área de actividade não é a climatologia, nem nenhuma ligada à meterologia, colocou-se-me uma questão, que para vocês talvez seja simples, e que me ajudaria muito a resolver um problema técnico.
> 
> ...



Cara Eugénia,

No site do INAG http://www.inag.pt bem como no http://snirh.inag.pt/ existe muita informação online. 
Por exemplo existe uma densa rede de estações meteorológicas e meteorológicas automáticas, onde podemos fazer a descarga de todos os dados registados.

cumprimentos.


----------



## ecorreia (18 Out 2006 às 10:21)

Caros utilizadores,

Agradeço a ajuda prestada. Foi muito útil.

Com os melhores cumprimentos,

Eugénia Correia


----------

